# Switzer Wood Boilers



## carbon neutral (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the Switzer boilers?  A co-worker of mine just oredered one and I wanted to get more information on them but cannot find anything by doing a google search.  I know they are made in New York and it is a small operation.  From his description they sound similar to a Garn, other than that I don't know anything about them.  
Thanks!


----------



## bbb123 (Jun 25, 2008)

Just use search option at top heres a couple links.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/17400/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/16970/


----------



## sparke (Jun 25, 2008)

Still waiting on pictures from those 2...


----------



## carbon neutral (Jun 25, 2008)

I was really looking for something from the manufacturer i.e. specs of models offered, pricing, general arrangements, etc.  I don't know how my coworker even found out about them, I have never seen them advertised and like I sadi a google searched yielded nothing.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 25, 2008)

That's because it's one guy, Gary Switzer, producing them out of his shop. I hear he's overwhelmed with orders at the moment, largely due to the publicity he got on this website. Nice guy--reportedly good boilers. But don't hold your breath waiting for slick brochures or spec sheets. It ain't that kind of operation.


----------



## bbb123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I seen an ad for them a while back in one of the farm papers I get.  Might have been Country Folks.  Yeh what happend to  those pictures from the Conn. guys I'm gona bump their thread.


----------



## carbon neutral (Jun 26, 2008)

Some questions I would have with such a small operation are: 
1. Are these boilers tested for efficiency claims
2. Are they tested and certified by a regulatory body such as Underwriter Labs, if not how do the home owners insurance companies feel about them?
For me it is a mute point, I just ordered an EKO 40.


----------



## stihlgoin (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a NewYorkah, but I'll post pics when my boiler gets set up.  If you want some boring pictures of the building I'm housing it in, I'll post those when I'm done painting it 

His boiler model is UL listed.  It's buried in one of the threads.  As far as efficiency goes, all you need to do is watch the temp. rise during the burn cycle.  It really is a simple, optimizable system.  I figured I'd go Garn until I took the hour drive to his shop and checked his product out.  There are many local owners in my area (and more to come shortly) that attest to the durability and reliability of his design.  It's not small, not inexpensive, but also not labor-intensive or built with any fragile components.  

Like I said, if you want some building pics, I'll post those.  I designed an 18x24' building that complements our house.  It has 10' ceilings with r-30 insulation, attic space for misc. storage, a 9x7 garage door for wood loading, and two 4.5x2.5' awning windows on the south side for ventilation.  I wanted my wood to be stored under lock and key, and this will hold about 5-6 cords with plenty of clearance around the 9x7' Switzer 1450.

I'm not sure when the boiler will be done, but I'm not pushing Gary.  I think the thread I started pushed him enough, so I'm just hanging back patiently.

I will most likely get a Metalbestos double-wall chimney shortly, but I haven't done exact measuremants as to how much I need. (too much painting)

It sounds as though there are many viable choices for clean-burning boilers out there, so choose what you like.  I just wanted my storage and firebox integrated into one unit, which left me only a couple of options.  I went with the local guy.

Chris


----------



## stihlgoin (Aug 19, 2008)

Gary's coming to my house tomorrow to start the install!  Pics to follow, pending his approval.

Chris


----------

